
AirPods Studio to feature head and neck detection, custom equalizer settings - aspenmayer
https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/11/airpods-studio-features-exclusive/
======
aspenmayer
Original title too long. It was:

Exclusive: AirPods Studio to feature head and neck detection, custom equalizer
settings, more

